# Grub che non cerca il cd[quasi-risolto]

## l1q1d

C'è un modo per dire a grub di non fare la ricerca sul cd se è bootabile?

----------

## noice

forse non ho capito bene la domanda..ma sei sicuro che grub faccia la ricerca sul cd se è bootable? questo dovrebbe essere compito del BIOS

vedi anche qui ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

tra l'altro grub, ignora di default i dispositivi *ROM, per cui è impossibile che faccia il boot da cd (cosa totalmente inutile).

----------

## skypjack

concordo, compito di un bios ben fatto o quanto meno elementare, cioè cosa che fanno tutti i bios da circa vent'anni...

----------

## l1q1d

il bios parte, parte grub mi scrive la prima parte delle sue cose quindi aspetta fino a che nn manda in rotazione lettore e quindi mi presenta la lista di sistemi da poter caricare, di conseguenza o grub fa la scansione dei device o nn ho idea cosa aspetti....

----------

## randomaze

 *l1q1d wrote:*   

> il bios parte, parte grub mi scrive la prima parte delle sue cose quindi aspetta fino a che nn manda in rotazione lettore e quindi mi presenta la lista di sistemi da poter caricare, di conseguenza o grub fa la scansione dei device o nn ho idea cosa aspetti....

 

Strano...

cosa contiene il tuo grub.conf?

----------

## skypjack

 *l1q1d wrote:*   

> il bios parte, parte grub mi scrive la prima parte delle sue cose quindi aspetta fino a che nn manda in rotazione lettore e quindi mi presenta la lista di sistemi da poter caricare, di conseguenza o grub fa la scansione dei device o nn ho idea cosa aspetti....

 

Mah... Puoi postare il grub.conf e dare qualche specifica tecnica??

----------

## GuN_jAcK

può succedere se non hai un floppy ma è abilitato nel bios

----------

## rete27

poi succede che il cd non è bootable...

----------

## l1q1d

il cd nn è bootabile questo è il grub.conf:

```
timeout 10

default 1

fallback 1

splashimage=/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root(0,2)

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.21-rc5-git11 root=/dev/hda6 splash=silent,theme:AquaMatrix fbcon=scrollback:128K video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 resume2=swap:/dev/hda5 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 combined_mode=libata pci=routeirq libata.atapi_enabled=1

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title Linux Testing

root(0,2)

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 fbcon=scrollback:128K video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode acpi_apic_instance=2 splash=silent,theme:AquaMatrix resume2=swap:/dev/sda5 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title Gentoo Linux Old

root(0,2)

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r6.old root=/dev/hda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

title Gentoo Linux (rescue)

root(0,2)

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 init=/bin/bb

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

```

----------

## rete27

 *l1q1d wrote:*   

> C'è un modo per dire a grub di non fare la ricerca sul cd se è bootabile?

 

non penso che tu possa a grub di non fare qualcosa che gia non fà... visto che è il bios che si prende la briga di gestire il boot da cd...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *l1q1d wrote:*   

> il cd nn è bootabile questo è il grub.conf

 

non c'è scritto da nessuna parte di cercare nel CD, a meno che nel tuo sistema il CD sia riconosciuto come hd0.

a questo punto è ovvio che si tratta di un'impostazione del BIOS

----------

## skypjack

Facendo un merge fra tutti i pensieri esposti, compreso il mio, si deduce che:

- nel tuo grub.conf non c'è nessun riferimento al cd, del resto

- grub non gestisce il cdrom in quanto esplicitamente concepito per ignorarlo, quindi

- si deduce che il cdrom è stuzzicato dal bios, potremmo dire che

- probabilmente dovresti riguardare le impostazioni del bios, ma forse

- semplicemente può discendere dall'ordine di boot e il cdrom è in realtà testato prima dell'avvio di grub

Questo è quanto, direi che il problema è stato risolto.

Dubbi?

----------

## l1q1d

Si perchè il bios dovrebbe fare il probe del disco dopo aver già fatto partire grub e poi perchè grub "aspetta", ho provato con lilo e nn lo fa....

----------

